# Seniors in this rental tower are struggling to live independently — so help is moving in



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

Seniors in this rental tower are struggling to live independently — so help is moving in

Health issues and isolation are just two of the hurdles facing seniors as they age in place. TCH is hiring staff to work out of the buildings and liaise with health-care workers.

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...-live-independently-so-help-is-moving-in.html


----------



## Pepper (May 19, 2022)

Link locked to a pay wall.


----------



## Tabby Ann (May 19, 2022)

Seniors who have no experience with government agencies perpetuate the myth that all sorts of free help is out there to help you age in your home. I haven’t found one agency to help me with aging at home.  I have to pay for all the help I get.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

@Tabby Ann

I would assume it is different in each state in the US just as it is different here in each province in Canada. My opinion, help should be there for all seniors who wish to age in their home.


----------



## katlupe (May 25, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Seniors who have no experience with government agencies perpetuate the myth that all sorts of free help is out there to help you age in your home. I haven’t found one agency to help me with aging at home.  I have to pay for all the help I get.


I think it has a lot to do with how high your income is. NY state has many different programs but I think they are all income based. Then they subtract your medical expenses from it and maybe other household expenses.


----------



## Geezerette (May 25, 2022)

Not to be cynical but….work hard save money & see it eaten away by inflation, medical copays, very expensive personal help, rising housing and utility costs. Don’t dare spend any on fun or “luxuries”. 
Don’t save a dime and end up with the govt giving you all that stuff free.


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 25, 2022)

_in order to qualify for items your income has to be fairly low. I don’t resent people that need help getting it. _


----------

